# Telly off?



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Has everyone's (UK) telly gone blank? Happens every day at the moment at 11 o'clock.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

It seems a little early in the month for solar outages but this could possible be the cause:

Satellite Solar Outage or Sun Outage :: Radio-Electronics.Com


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> It seems a little early in the month for solar outages but this could possible be the cause:
> 
> Satellite Solar Outage or Sun Outage :: Radio-Electronics.Com


That's definitely the cause - I expect it around the 8th usually.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

It happens twice a year - march and october, when the sun is directly behind the satellites and swamps the signals, resultin gin loss of the weakest channels for 10-15 minutes.

You can see when this is going to happen by looking at the shadow of the LNB on your prime focus dish, the effect happens when the shadow is in the middle of the dish.

It is also a good time as you can use this to check your dish for obstructions. When the LNB shadow is in the middle of the dish, look for other shaodows on the dish, as these will be affecting the signal and a good time to trim trees and bushes that cast a shadow on the dish.


----------

